# Collings Foundation B-24 "Witchcraft" flight video



## captain71 (Mar 1, 2012)

My flight aboard the Collings Foundation B-24J Liberator "Witchcraft", Moffett Field, Mountain View, California. A ride worth every penny!!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU4rOUW59M4_

Bill


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Park (Mar 2, 2012)

Very good video! It's denfiently on my bucket list.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2012)

I flew on "Golden Girl" back in May 1995. Heck of a ride, isn't it?


----------

